# Head unit upgrade?



## rbelf (Sep 5, 2003)

Just purchased a 99' m3 coupe with the stock head unit (cassette) and 6 disk changer. Anyone have a recomendation for a new head unit (cd, xm, mp3...) that blends well with the dash. I don't want a silver face with bright blue and green buttons! I know that blaupunkt made a unit called the Toronto that matched but I don't think they make it anymore. I am not planning on any other audio mod's at this time (hitting the engine first) and I want it to control the OEM changer. Any help or pics would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

rbelf said:


> Just purchased a 99' m3 coupe with the stock head unit (cassette) and 6 disk changer. Anyone have a recomendation for a new head unit (cd, xm, mp3...) that blends well with the dash. I don't want a silver face with bright blue and green buttons! I know that blaupunkt made a unit called the Toronto that matched but I don't think they make it anymore. I am not planning on any other audio mod's at this time (hitting the engine first) and I want it to control the OEM changer. Any help or pics would be great. Thanks.


There are some older model Alpines which match the BMW orange lighting. Check over at E46Fanatics for more info. IMHO you need a custom mounting plate to make an aftermarket headunit blend in with the dash.


----------

